# JD 2240 gear selector for range and reverse



## David Gandy (Jan 24, 2021)

new to the forum and just took home a 1977 JD 2240 tractor with loader. i have the springy gear selector on the left side that is hard to shift from reverse. Wondering if others have had this experience and any solutions? thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
The spring loaded gearshift was designed to aid operator to put trans into park position. Is clutch fully releasing when foot pedal is depressed? Does hard shifting only happen when attempting to move gearshift lever from reverse?


----------



## David Gandy (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. The clutch does seem to be releasing completely, no creep that I noticed and the engagement point is close to the top of the pedal travel. Is more troublesome with reverse to forward either 1 or 2. I have a loader and shifting from forward to reverse is frustrating. I spend time trying to select reverse or one of the forward ranges. The left shifter is definitely the frustrating one. This sound like a familier issue?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

When you're attempting to shift trans are you lowering engine rpm's to idle speed?


----------



## David Gandy (Jan 24, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> When you're attempting to shift trans are you lowering engine rpm's to idle speed?


Yes, it has a foot throttle as well as the hand throttle. I leave the hand to idle and use the foot mechanism to add power. I don't have any experience with these era tractors but the spring operated left shift lever can be frustrating. I will engage and disengage the clutch and sometimes that helps and also move the right lever to neutral and sometimes that helps. Once in gear, everything works as it should. I would assume when new, these would shift easily and looking for an improvement. I did spray some lube oil down the top of the shift lever. Also, it does not have the rubber boot on the left lever to protect from weather and may have set outside from the PO and gotten wet. Hydraulic oil is very clean.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

First order of business would be to get some new shifter boots. Installing them won't necessarily solve your current problem, but will definitely keep a few others from happening. 

You will need to remove the sheet metal above the shifters in order to install them, so you might consider removing the shift cover as well at that point. If your tractor has either a hydraulic hi/lo clutch or independent PTO clutch the process is a bit more complex but with the cover off you can work the shift rails back and forth to determine if there's anything unusual in that portion of the operation or if the problem seems to be more in the shift cover/levers.


----------



## David Gandy (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks so much. I just ordered an operators, parts, and service manual for the tractor. It does have a lever between the shift levers that is lifted for the PTO to engage with the lever on the side. As soon I receive the manual, I will read what I need and do exactly that.


----------

